

Ask HN: Updated recurring payment recommendations? - neovive

I'm researching recurring payment options and read through some excellent past HN posts and polls on this topic (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2201363, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2567487, http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=918700).  Based on the comments from those posts and some additional research, I'm leaning towards Spreedly + PayPal Website Payments Pro.  However, since those posts are a bit dated, does anyone have any updated suggestions or advice?<p>I also noticed that Spreedly's blog and Twitter feeds have been very quiet these past few months and I'm hoping that is not indicative of problems -- just that they are busy improving the service :).<p>Note: This is for a relatively new service, so BrainTree or [Authorize.net + Recurly / Chargify] are a bit too expensive at the moment.
======
templaedhel
<https://stripe.com/> makes accepting CC and recurring payments extremely
easy, and works as a merchant account as well. However it's in private beta.
Some founders hang around HN, perhaps you can get an invite.

------
damoncali
Braintree is about $130 per month at near-zero transaction volume. Is that
_really_ too expensive? Payments are pretty fundamental and not an easy thing
to swap out later. Don't be penny wise and pound foolish. Go with something
good from the start.

------
fastspring
You might take a look at SaaSy, which has zero monthly, setup, or chargeback
costs irrespective of how small you may be, and your store can be designed and
setup for no added cost.

~~~
johnnytee
+1 for Saasy.com. I recommend for a bootstrapped startup.

------
detour
We reviewed a bunch of these and finally settled on Amazon's Simple Payments
Subscription service. Easy to integrate and decent rates:
[https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business/asp/subscript...](https://payments.amazon.com/sdui/sdui/business/asp/subscriptions)

